# Potenzieren mit for-Schleife



## lennero (2. Dez 2015)

hi. ich möchte gerne zwei vorher festgelegte variablen a und x, also basis und exponent potenzieren mit einer for schleife. allerdings gibt er mir am ende mehrere werte was für mich verständlich ist da er ja hochzählt, aber ich brauche ja nur den letzten wert also 32 ... wie bekomme ich das hin ?

```
class potenzen{
    public static void main(String[]args){
        int a,pot,x;
        pot=1;
        a=2;
        x=5;

        for(int i=1;i<=x;i++){
            pot=pot*a;
            System.out.println(pot);
        }
    }
}
```


----------



## Joose (2. Dez 2015)

lennero hat gesagt.:


> allerdings gibt er mir am ende mehrere werte was für mich verständlich ist da er ja hochzählt, aber ich brauche ja nur den letzten wert also 32 ... wie bekomme ich das hin ?
> 
> ```
> for(int i=1;i<=x;i++){
> ...



In dem du die Ausgabe nicht in der Schleife sondern danach machst!
Das ist ein einfacher logischer Fehler, alles in der Schleife kann X mal wiederholt werden -> natürlich auch Konsolenausgaben.


----------



## strußi (2. Dez 2015)

du kannst die potenzierung auch als pot *=a; schreiben, kommt auf das gleiche Ergebnis


----------

